# Flackern im IDLE bei Sapphire HD 6950 1GB Dirt3 Edition



## Eol_Ruin (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab schon vor einigen Wochen nen Thread zu dem Thema aufgemacht.
Hier mal der Link:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...kern-im-idle-ab-treiber-neuer-als-12-8-a.html

Es ist aber egal ob ich das geflashte BIOS mit den freigeschalteten Shadern nehme oder den BIOS-Switch auf das Standard-BIOS stelle.
Es kann also nix mit den aktivierten Shadern zu tun haben.
Sobald ich einen Treiber höher als den 12.8er installiere flackert das Bild am Desktop wenn die Karte in den Idle-Modus (250/150MHz) geht.

Nun zu den Fragen:


Woran kann das liegen und was kann ich dagegen tun?
Oder muß ich jetzt ewig mit dem 12.8er Treiber leben? 
Was machen die neueren Treiber (12.9 aufwärts) anders als der 12.8er das die Probleme nur dort auftreten? 
Laut ausgelesenem BIOS liegt im Idle eine Spannung von 0,9V an - ist das zu wenig für einen stabilen Betrieb mit den neueren Treiberversionen?
Wie kann man testweise die IDLE-Spannung & den IDLE-Takt ändern? Im *Radeon Bios Editor* ist das ja nicht möglich da
1. keine Spannungsänderung möglich ist - schätze weil der RBE den Spannungsregler der Sapphire Karte nicht kennt (ebenso wie der MSI Afterburner - was im Übrigen SEHR nervig ist )
2. es ja bei den HD 6xxx Karten so ist das eine Änderng der Taktraten im BIOS beim Systemstart zum Bluescreen führt (Danke AMD )
Ich war bis jetzt eigentlich immer ein Sapphire-FAN - aber bei diesen Problemen - mit denen ich laut Internet-Recherche nicht alleine bin - war das wahrscheinlich mein letztes Stück Hardware von Sapphire 

Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Robonator (7. Dezember 2012)

Warum führst du nicht den alten Thread weiter?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Warum führst du nicht den alten Thread weiter?



Weil der alte Thread nicht im Sapphire Forum stand 
Hier ließt ihn wahrscheinlich eher irgendwer vom Sapphire Team.

Und den alten Thread hierher verschieben lassen möcht ich auch nicht - denn hier schauen ja fast NUR Sapphire Besitzer rein.
Vielleicht hat aber auch ein NICHT-Sapphire Nutzer eine Lösung.

Deshalb möcht ich in beiden Unterforen nen Thread haben.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetzt eine Lösung gefunden - wenn auch nur eine ziemlich behämmerte:
Man muß - nachdem Windows gestartet ist - einmalig die Destop-Auflösung/Farbtiefe ändern und dann wieder zurück zu der "normalen" Auflösung.
Danach ist das Flackern weg  

Wenn man allerdings mit irgendeinem Programm (TrixX, Afterburner etc..) den GPU-Takt ändert dann flackerts wieder - und man muß die obige Prozedur wiederholen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. März 2013)

So - das Problem kann man jezt mit dem aktuellen *MSI Afterburner* in den Griff bekommen  - ENDLICH.

Die Funktion nennt sich "*Reset display mode on applying unofficial overclocking*" und befindet sich in den Einstellungen im Tab "General" fast ganz unten.
Hier der Link zum Changelog
http://forums.videocardz.com/topic/404-msi-afterburner-300-beta-5/


----------

